
Surprise Silicon Valley is nation’s most expensive place to live - MilnerRoute
http://www.siliconbeat.com/2016/09/09/surprise-silicon-valley-nations-expensive-place-live/
======
ddebernardy
This seems to be based on the average of sellers' asking prices, and the
source report doesn't give its raw data anywhere. But if you click the
source's "Show me listings" button, the median price for a 4 bedroom/2
bathroom house (after stripping out > 4 bedrooms and > 2 bathrooms) in
Saratoga seems to be in the whereabouts of $800ish, with Mc Mansions skewing
the mean up.

------
nommm-nommm
The title says "Silicon Valley is the most expensive place to live." The
actual data presented is "Silicon Valley is the most expensive place to buy a
4 bedroom, 2 bath house" which doesn't conclude it's the most expensive place
to live.

------
chmaynard
I was surprised that Palo Alto didn't make the top 10. Then I noticed that
this survey is based on the average home price, not the median price.

